# TetraTec PF500 Power Filter with outboard heater



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone has heard how well the TetraTec PF500 Power Filter with heater works. "The world's first external aquarium heater. This unique capsule inserts directly into the TetraTec Power Filter to create and integrated filtration and heating system. Aquarium water is heated prior to its return back into the tank. Features electronic protection and shatter-resistant glass. Eliminates unsightly heater tube in your aquarium."

What do y'all think?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I have the PF500, I like it because it has a simulated overflow. The water raises and lowers creating air for the beneficial bacteria to grow. I don't have the heater that comes with it. I like and trust ebojager much more than there's but its an interesting concept though. The only problem I have with the PF500 is its a little on the loud side at times because of the raising and lowering of water level and its a bit on the pricey side.


----------



## ou8twenty (Feb 8, 2003)

I have the pf300 with the heater and it works well. The only downside is every time I do
a water change I have to toy with it to get the water go up and down in the bio chamber.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

What size tank do you have it on? Do you have a heater too, or does this take care of it? I'm thinking about this filter or a Tetra Tec wet dry, if I feel like spending the extra money.


----------

